

Disney writers make strange slur against open-source in TV show for kids - ck2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVnMazRIII

======
imtyler
It's official: you can no longer write _anything_ without it being considered
a slur. I'm sorry if I just offended somebody.

~~~
ck2
It was a rather specific statement.

It's one thing to keep mistakenly use "hacker" in a negative context on TV
shows and the news in general, but now they use "open-source" with negative
connotations?

If anything their entire sentence is wrong because the open-source would be
able to be inspected. They should have said "you DIDN'T use open-source and
blah blah had a trojan because you couldn't see the code".

So either an ignorant writer or someone "tuned" the script. I cannot see how
ignorance can be claimed because OPEN-source is pretty self-explanatory.

~~~
imtyler
I agree with you're sentiments, and if Disney had a habit of periodicity
propagating the notion that open source software is dangerous I'd be right
there with you. This situation, however, appears to be a single case of bad
sitcom writing. "Just throw in some techno jargon and the word virus."

